# Guanella and Geneva Basin?



## GagePLoungin (Jun 2, 2005)

Haven't been over from gtown in about a week. The roads were kinda slick. I had to put it in 4wd at the SilverDollar Lake pullout. Me and the wife are headed this weekend. That road is always kind of a crap shoot.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I went a week ago (Sunday) from the Grant side and the road conditions were ok... Snowpacked and a little slick here and there. I would say that a 2X is not a good option with rear wheel only, unless you have studded snows. Front wheel drive should be ok (w/ good tires).

As far as the conditions, we have some baked crust up top but really nice, soft coverage in the shade near the trees. We didn't dig a pit (probably should have for practice / safe-side, but the conditions appeared to be very stable and we stayed near within the younger growth w/ lots of anchor points. It probably got baked up a little more this past week, but covered up again with the latest snow. I would definitely be digging a pit if I were heading up there this weekend.


----------



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for the responses.

We will most likely hit geneva from the Grant side, we'll try to get the truck (2wd) and camper up the pass for a nice camp somewhere along the way. Always have the chains with us, and can throw those on if we get into a bad spot. Will also be scopeing out some other areas off the top of the pass....and some of the north facing from the top (or bottom) to Naylor Lake access road?..... pretty thin and sugary i bet....Might hit loveland ski area on Sunday(depending on how nice GB is), thats why I wanted to know about heading down the pass towards georgetown.

thanks again.


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Had a buddy head up there 12/11 and said the road is blocked by a plowed pile of hard snow at the Naler Lake road. Said the snow was ok in a few places back there, but mostly firm with some new stuff near the trees. good luck


----------

